# [Suche] Dubstep/Drum&Bass Dj´s/Band(?)



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. April 2011)

*[Suche] Dubstep/Drum&Bass Dj´s/Band(?)*

Hallo Leute 

ich höre ja eigentlich eher Metal/Hardcore doch dank eine freuendes höre ich seit Kurzen auch das zeug an !

Nun Suche ich paar Dj´s oder Band die Drum And Bass und DubSteb machen. Da ich da ÜBERHAUPT nicht aus kenne frage ich lieber ihr mal nach.

Da ich aber auch dern Metalcore/Hardcore mag suche so was in der Art:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSeNSzJ2-Jw
oder
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqKAl5Q_0XQ
(Ihr ist am Anfang HATEBREED zu hören) 

Muss halt echt was sein wo man dazu auch Poggen/Moshen kann.
Frage nicht was Moshen ist einfach Link anklicken 

Es muss halt schöne auf die fresse muke sein^^

Also Danke schon euer CrimsoN


----------



## Low (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Suche] Dubstep/Drum&Bass Dj´s/Band(?)*

Klick dich mal bei:
YouTube - Kanal von UKFDrumandBass
YouTube - Kanal von UKFDubstep

Habe die Channel schon seit Anfang an abonniert. Hier in Dortmund sind auch regelmäßig DubStep Partys


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Suche] Dubstep/Drum&Bass Dj´s/Band(?)*

Jo von denn habe ich schon gehört ist auch nicht schlecht !
Haben villt noch paar andren paar vorschlage !

Ich suche halt auch so was
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2PFk...A765B4&index=8


----------



## wuschi (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Suche] Dubstep/Drum&Bass Dj´s/Band(?)*

vieleicht sowas?:

YouTube - Mt Eden DnB (HD) - When will the storm begin
YouTube - UKF Dubstep Mix - August


----------



## Cuddleman (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Suche] Dubstep/Drum&Bass Dj´s/Band(?)*

Freier und kostenloser Musikdownload - Jamendo

Man muß sich aber durchwühlen und fast alles Lizensfrei bei entsprechender Verwendung.
Mp3-Qualität ist meistens von überzeugender Qualität!

Naja, Sport, oder geistige Anstrengungen als Alternative zum Moshen wären mir persönlich lieber. Sind auf lange Sicht sicherlich der Gesundheit zuträglicher. Wer's mag, kann damit auch glücklich werden.


----------



## MasterFreak (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Suche] Dubstep/Drum&Bass Dj´s/Band(?)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEbJ4qLiMu0 is ganz gut kannste dir mal anhören vielleicht gefällts dir 

hier noch etwas dirty dubstep  :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlAvZnt8aVk 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Rinkadink (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Suche] Dubstep/Drum&Bass Dj´s/Band(?)*

YouTube - B-Complex - its a funny world

YouTube - B-Complex - Beautiful Lies (No Podcast)


----------



## Schulkind (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Suche] Dubstep/Drum&Bass Dj´s/Band(?)*

Ich kann dir Pendulum wärmstens empfehlen.

Das hier ist allerdings auch ziehmlich geil.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yQEDygzhpJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Suche] Dubstep/Drum&Bass Dj´s/Band(?)*

du wirst es mögen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yf_YWiqqv34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EDIT: Mag mir mal einer erklären wie ich tube videos einbinde?


----------



## Schulkind (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Suche] Dubstep/Drum&Bass Dj´s/Band(?)*

Im Usermenü, in welchem man auch die Schridtgröße etc einstellen kann ist weiter reichts ein Filmrollenbutton names "Video einfügen".


----------



## Zed3D (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Suche] Dubstep/Drum&Bass Dj´s/Band(?)*

YouTube - Delta Heavy - Space Time (HD) *FULL STUDIO VERSION*
YouTube - Hadouken - Mic Check (Camo & Krooked remix)
YouTube - Camo & Krooked - Climax
YouTube - SKRILLEX - KILL EVERYBODY (BARE NOIZE REMIX)

auf die schnelle zusammengestellt


----------



## Infin1ty (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Suche] Dubstep/Drum&Bass Dj´s/Band(?)*

Ich hör was Dubstep angeht eigentlich gerade fast nur Skrillex 
Von ihm ist zwar nur manches Dubstep, das andere ist aber auch nice.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaIZ0mUJzr0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F21aifX0lZY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEd4NfmMI6U


----------



## Raigen (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Suche] Dubstep/Drum&Bass Dj´s/Band(?)*

Ich glaube Drum & Bass ist da eher für geeignet als Dubsteb. Einfach mal ein paar Lieder rausgepickt, denke die sollten ganz gut dafür funktionieren, vielleicht ist ja was für dich mit dabei!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEudg6bInpE&hd=1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmhODxwAxsA&hd=1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQAd1nQQHxg&hd=1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWZsazfhSEw&hd=1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIEW26mXyXo&hd=1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=487yXP1ZhxY&hd=1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOSviIhLlfU&hd=1


----------



## localhost (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Suche] Dubstep/Drum&Bass Dj´s/Band(?)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDf1wFiOnwY


----------



## Aquisgranum (10. Mai 2011)

Ein paar Namen:

Pendulum
State of Mind
Mt Eden
Flux Pavillion
Doctor P

Aber wie einer meiner Vorredner schon geschrieben hat, abonnier die UKF Channel. Da biste immer aktuell und hast noch gute Musik dazu.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Suche] Dubstep/Drum&Bass Dj´s/Band(?)*

Concord Dawn - Man For All Seasons 

Bester Drum and Bass Track. 

YouTube - ‪Concord Dawn - Man For All Seasons [Full]‬‏


----------



## Alistair (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Suche] Dubstep/Drum&Bass Dj´s/Band(?)*

Hallo,

ein sehr guter Dubstep-Track ist "Bear Trap" von UltraBlack (im Excision Remix):

YouTube - UltraBlack - Bear Trap (Excision Remix)

Skrillex ist wirklich sehr gut.

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Kalmar (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Suche] Dubstep/Drum&Bass Dj´s/Band(?)*

Hätte da auch noch was:
Piano meets electronics
Einfach mal reinschauen, die Tracks sind auch runterladbar 
Ist halt manches dubstep, manches dnb


----------



## Sesfontain (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Suche] Dubstep/Drum&Bass Dj´s/Band(?)*

hoer dir datsik, excision, psyman, bare noize, bar 9, bassnectar, downlink, NERO (!) alte sachen, vllt noch rusko, skream und benga an.. wenn du willst such ich da auch nochmal ein paar richtig gute von raus.
drum and bass, magst du hartes jump up zeugs (YouTube - ‪Ebony Dubsters - Ra (Original Sin Remix)‬‏) kann ich dir slum dogz, original sin, dj hazard, chrystal clear, b key, callide und eigentlich dne ganzen jumpupwhatelse channel auf auf yt empfehlen, hier ebenfalls, wenn du gute titel haben willst fragen ich persoehnlich finds aber am besten solche listen mit musikern abzuarbeiten, weil man da oft noch viel anderes tolles findet

EDIT hoer dir unbedingt mr merk: ghettoblaster und sachen von spor z.b. aztec an!


----------

